# Large building for train storage



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like to build a storage shed that I could drive my locos into when not in use. Large enough to stand up in with storage and power for charging batteries. Not too elaborate but with some style to resemble a station. Does any one have any ideas or pictures?

Thanks, Ewald


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ewald;

You may want to peruse this thread: http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-t...d/67402-under-deck-train-storage-project.html and others under the Track, Trestles, Bridges, and Roadbed forum. I know that John J (JJ) has also done train storage sheds in metal, and there may be some more if you look back a few pages.

Be aware that "If you build it, they will come." _They_ includes mice, spiders, various bugs, and small reptiles and amphibians - depending upon your location. On occasion, squirrels and chipmunks may also decide to "like" your train shed. I had a friend who lost all the rigging to his USA Trains crane over a winter of storage. The mice decided that it made perfect bedding.

Best wishes on your project,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ewald, I'm not sure where you live, but around us (MD, VA, PA, etc.) are numerous makers of prefab sheds that sometimes look an awful lot like RR stations. Or can at least be adapted to look like that. You can custom-order, if you want extra length or special features. If you have the space, I'd consider one of these, and build in a nice workbench and storage area on the opposite wall. 

Cliff


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

If you have the room and funds and since you want a stand up shed, I second Cliffy's idea, either build or buy a wood shed that you can drive the train into, has storage shelves and a work area for ongoing repairs, which you will need, I assure you. Another thought is what level is your layout? If it is on the ground, you can drive the train into the shed at ground level, but you will be on your knees placing and storing trains. Some do elevated layouts, and if the track comes into the shed at waist height, it will be much easier to work up trains, have a storage yard, shelves, etc..
Just brainstorming here

Jerry


----------



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. That under the deck project was very well done. I live in Minnesota and there are several pre-made storage shed options around if I should chose to go that direction. I have an abundance of lumber on hand so I will probably do my own thing. The layout is partially elevated so I will be able to enter the shed at about 3 ft. off the ground. 
Ewald


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like you've got it made, Ewald! Just find a neat prototype station you like, design a shed that is reminiscent of its main features, and go to town. 

You'll be wanting a pot-belly stove, I imagine.


----------

